# What are they trying to tell me?



## rleon82 (May 23, 2006)

Anybody else get this email?

ClickMy Webpage


----------



## scottiesei (May 23, 2006)

Damn, are you assuming that "the other board" somehow was notified that you failed? I don't know if I would bank on that. I am not sure the NCEES would release test info like that. It is however public record, but I doubt that they would inform them before you. I would be curious to see if anyone else got the email. I didn't.


----------



## DVINNY (May 23, 2006)

I bought my CERM off of Ebay, they never emailed me shiat


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2006)

i got the same email, they dont know who has already taken the test so they keep sending shit out. I added them as spam so I dont have to read there shit anymore


----------



## jeb6294 (May 24, 2006)

Yup...just junk. I must not have given them my email address cause I didn't get the email, but I always get their catalogs a couple times a year a few months before exam time.


----------



## benbo (May 24, 2006)

This means nothing. I passed last October and got the same email and ads from "the other board". So did several other people. "the other board" doesn't know anything about the results and they state so on their website.


----------



## rleon82 (May 24, 2006)

How long did it take to get your results Benbo?


----------



## benbo (May 24, 2006)

I am in California and we were the next to last state to recieve them, so it took a little over 12 weeks. I think the first State's results were out in 9 or 10 weeks. I don't remeber the very first, but Florida and Texas were fairly early. I think there was a lot of commentary about hte southern states being the most efficient.


----------



## rleon82 (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that is bad news. There is no reason why we should not have the results already.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 24, 2006)

> Wow, that is bad news. There is no reason why we should not have the results already.


Do you honestly think that if it was as simple as running the score sheets through a machine that it would take so long? It is obviously more complex than that. I know that Sturcutral II exams have to be hand graded, so maybe they wait for those. Based on the NCEES website, there is some statistical process required to determine the passing score. I am sure that takes time. I mean there are something like 20,000 people that take the FE and the PE.

Rome wasn't built in a day......

End of rant. I not just ranting at you. I just get aggravated when people (again, not just you) fuss about how long it takes to get results. Do you honestly think that NCEES is already done and they just sit on the results and laugh wickedly watching all of the examinees wring their hands?

Ok, seriously, end of rant.......


----------



## rleon82 (May 24, 2006)

Mike,

Stick my answer sheet in the scantron reader and give me a raw score. If I scored less than a 56/80 tell me to wait longer. The first part should take maybe a week. :brick:


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2006)

_Do you honestly think that NCEES is already done and they just sit on the results and laugh wickedly watching all of the examinees wring their hands?_

yes, yes I do!

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## EdinNO (May 24, 2006)

I agree with sapperslead.

I worked for a manufacturer. We had a full time programmer with whom I worked very closely at times to automate many processes in our system. These ranged from the customer's product selection to generation of customized AutoCAD controls and power wiring schematics. It got very intensive and complicated. There were criteria upon criteria, unique circumstances, exceptions to rules dealing with number of phases of power, etc.... In the end, we made things automated to eliminate mistakes made by humans, speed up processes and make the whole operation of the company more efficient. We could dream it and therefore we did it. We did it and it made us a better company and gave us an edge up on competition.

I feel the same thing can certainly be done with the right programming. If we can think it, we can program in such a way that the computer can process it- and even better than we can! The code can be written prior to the exam (actually probably written just once and for all if done correctly and well thought out) and the "scantron" grading machine can spit out results. I would be open to hearing why one might think that it couldn't be done- particularly after my successfully helping to automate many processes contrary to the voices of the naysayers. Its continuous improvement. Many don't believe in that. They're called dinosaurs in my opinion.

The last sentence in my first paragraph probably explains it all. There is no competition for NCEES. They will likely lose no business due to slower grading responses. They, therefore, don't want to dedicate the time and resources to do what I am suggesting. It doesn't come free. My old company devoted several salaries for several years to make similar things happen. What NCEES may not realize is that the up front investment will make things cheaper for them down the road.

Of course, I could be wrong. There could be much more to it than I imagine. NCEES could be on top of this very thing right now and we find out that next year its implemented. Who knows?

I just don't see why you have to get aggravated when people discuss the possibilities. Its kind of an engineering thing to find bigger and better ways to do things. Don't you get that urge? If I just accepted the status quo I'd be a lot less effective as an engineer, I think.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (May 24, 2006)

I second that emotion. :claps:


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 24, 2006)

> I just don't see why you have to get aggravated when people discuss the possibilities. Its kind of an engineering thing to find bigger and better ways to do things. Don't you get that urge? If I just accepted the status quo I'd be a lot less effective as an engineer, I think.


I guess I just look for the best in people. If there was a quicker way to do it, I think they would. I'm sure that they nor the boards like getting continuous calls asking about when the results will be ready. I know things are quicker than they used to be. When I took the PE, it took almost 4 months to get the results.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 24, 2006)

They are taking way too long!


----------



## EdinNO (May 24, 2006)

Just think of how much work we could get done at the office if we already had our results, could get it all behind us and could get back to doing whatever it was we were doing before! 

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (May 24, 2006)

Mike,

I see your point and I admire that you look for the best in people. I try to do that as well. Its just that if they don't live up to my expectations (which are not impossibly high or anything), I get aggravated with them and tend to cross over to the dark side in my opinions of them. I guess I need to work on that.

Ed


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 24, 2006)

> Mike,I see your point and I admire that you look for the best in people. I try to do that as well. Its just that if they don't live up to my expectations (which are not impossibly high or anything), I get aggravated with them and tend to cross over to the dark side in my opinions of them. I guess I need to work on that.
> 
> Ed


No problem.

I've just got too many things to worry about that I have some control over to worry about the stuff (like this) that I don't.......

Plus, I'm already registered. I just hate to see everyone getting their nerves all tied up in knots.......


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2006)

the wait is just part of the evaluation procedure. They monitor people through PI's to see who is failing under pressure :thumbsup:


----------



## Road Guy (May 24, 2006)

I have noticed a few black helicopters going by the house... Its either the state board, or the fact that I live close to a naval air station :dunno:


----------



## JoeysVee (May 25, 2006)

It's the state board...they are trying to come get you. Immediately go outside and shoot the chopper down. This is your only chance! :rotfl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 25, 2006)

Maybe that was the final secret question. Use your engineering knowledge to take down a couple of choppers. :dunno:


----------

